# Siggery 8 string build



## Maniacal (May 30, 2012)

Hey all,

Here is the first pic of my Siggery guitar, I will keep this thread updated as I get more pics.


----------



## RobZero (May 30, 2012)

spalted maple fretboard??


----------



## Maniacal (May 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## in-pursuit (May 30, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Yes



you took the best thing about natural finished guitar bodies and applied it to the neck. I'd compare it to dipping solid chocolate into chocolate mousse, having a lucid dream within a dream, recieving fellatio while having sex, producing energy while burning no fuel. you sir are a genius.


----------



## Maniacal (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I love the spalted look too, super excited about having everything spalted!

It will be fanned fretted too and have chrome hardware.


----------



## abadonae (May 30, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> you took the best thing about natural finished guitar bodies and applied it to the neck. I'd compare it to dipping solid chocolate into chocolate mousse, having a lucid dream within a dream, recieving fellatio while having sex, producing energy while burning no fuel. you sir are a genius.


 

this...that is all


----------



## GTailly (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow. Fantastic! Subscribed right away.

I can't wait to see more pictures of it. How long did Marty say your build would take?

I am still waiting for some pictures of mine. It has been a bit more than 1 month now. Hope the pictures will be worth it.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 4, 2012)

I was meant to have it 6 weeks ago. Then it was meant to be today. So, who knows


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 5, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I was meant to have it 6 weeks ago. Then it was meant to be today. So, who knows



 I just reached the third week of trying to get pictures. Meh, like 3D Realms once said, It's done when it's done.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks good! Waiting definately sucks


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 5, 2012)

Needs spalted strings for when it's done to maximise the spalted spaltidity of the spalted guitar made from spalted spalt.




English: Nice axe!


----------



## Underworld (Jun 5, 2012)

In(Di)visions said:


> How long did Marty say your build would take?
> 
> I am still waiting for some pictures of mine. It has been a bit more than 1 month now. Hope the pictures will be worth it.


 

Mine took 5 months, be patient!



Spalted maple board = awesome idea!


----------



## GTailly (Jun 5, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I was meant to have it 6 weeks ago. Then it was meant to be today. So, who knows




Ouch.  OKay I get it.

And @Eyeless, I am a patient person no worries there.  I was just wondering because Marty told me the build should take approximately 5 weeks from starting point and he said he'd ship it before July 19th for me to get used to it before a gig on that date.

Anyways, I am pretty sure there will be delays and such so.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Jun 5, 2012)

This is going to be AWESOME. lovin' that wood!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 5, 2012)

Unique concept.


----------



## joe-tofu (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally am not the biggest fan of spalted maple, but Marty picked a pretty cool piece here. I'm curious, how it turns out.


----------



## elq (Jun 6, 2012)

will the fretboard be acrylicized?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 6, 2012)

DAT WOOD!!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 6, 2012)

elq said:


> will the fretboard be acrylicized?



This.I wouldn't trust spalted maple for anything other than a body top.

To the OP: Consider choosing another fretboard,and ask Marty if he can apply a veneer on the fretboard,so that you don't lose the looks.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 6, 2012)

Why wouldn't you trust it?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 6, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Why wouldn't you trust it?



It's supposed to be structurally inferior due to it being a porous infected wood (even if it's cleaned up with steam ) . This could pose problems potentially when cutting the fret slots ,and generally in how sturdy the fretboard is.At least so I'm told. 

It can work if you use the appropriate coats (like thick epoxy finish I believe),but personally I'd avoid it unless using veneer over another fretboard is doable.

In any case I hope it turns out great for you.For once it's gonna be killer looking.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 6, 2012)

Whoops.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 6, 2012)

Marty Siggery has built a fuckton of guitars. I'd like to think he knows what he's doing, don't worry.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I agree, I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## MistrSinestr (Jun 7, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking when did you put your deposit on your Siggery? I have a build myself hence me asking.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 7, 2012)

Must be about 4 months ago now


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 27, 2012)

I got some new pics today. 

Guitar is looking gorgeous.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 27, 2012)

really like that & the fact the routs are not cute out further for the pick-up legs like I've seen on a few Deimos models, fantastic match on the top to boot. I have a Mahog tone layer going in mine.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 27, 2012)

Spalted maple neck


----------



## mphsc (Jun 27, 2012)

Like that headstock, waiting to see 8 tuners attached. Are you getting binding anywhere else?


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 27, 2012)

No.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jun 27, 2012)

Great choice on the spalted maple!


----------



## GTailly (Jun 28, 2012)

Yummy.


----------



## abadonae (Jun 28, 2012)

mate...that looks amazing!!


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## peagull (Jul 29, 2012)

Holy Testicle Tuesday Batman! That looks gorgeous. That spalted maple fretboard is just amazing.

Wow, just wow. You've got yourself a stunner. Bet you can't wait to get hold of that bad boy.


----------



## MrGignac (Jul 29, 2012)

fretboard matches the body so well. amazing axe!


----------



## mphsc (Jul 29, 2012)

like that.


----------



## ikarus (Jul 30, 2012)

wow, super nice!


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 30, 2012)

Anybody with me for an en route hijack when Marty ships this? That or we can wait till Maniacal gets it and we can jump him then.....

Spalted deliciousness!!!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Im REALLY REALLY not understanding the spalted maple fretboard... maybe if its impregnated with some epoxy perhaps...


Anywho, it looks great though, Ill give you that..


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 30, 2012)

Somehow I doubt Marty would put it on a guitar fretboard, let alone entertain the idea if he didn't have a way of making it possible. I've seen a couple axes on here with spalted fretboards and I think they used the epoxy route too. Hell, my next build might have it *and* spalted frets and a spalted bridge...


----------



## jbard (Jul 30, 2012)

The spalt on the fretboard piece looks pretty solid from the picutre. He may have had a piece that is not your average spalt that works perfect for it... Would be cool if the OP asked. It looks amazing in any case.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 30, 2012)

I should be getting it this week so will let you know if the neck falls apart in my hands.


----------



## jbard (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 30, 2012)

The guitar looks awesome Maniacal!

Really surprised how well that fretboard turned out.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 30, 2012)

It is complete at last!











I can not wait to play this thing!


----------



## mphsc (Jul 30, 2012)

That's nice fella. Is there binding ion the neck as well? Love the offset dots on the treble side, think I'm doing the same but waiting to see the wood before I make the call. What's the inlay material, Abalone? Cusious to see where he stuck the logo. I wish Marty would inlay the logo vers applying it.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 30, 2012)

Insanely amazing! 
Can't wait for your NGD thread and to finally see my guitar!


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 30, 2012)

I should be getting it on Thursday so will give you my thoughts then.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome.
Will be waiting for it.


----------



## Pushingink (Jul 31, 2012)

That looks incredible  So stoked some of these are finally done. Can't wait to see the ngd and review.


----------



## Djentlyman (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats man!! so jealous. Think its time for me to place an order


----------



## Faine (Aug 2, 2012)

SO MUCH SPALT


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 2, 2012)

Too right! Spalt is one of the sexiest things out there.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 3, 2012)

FUCK YEAH

IT IS HERE. 

I will take some pics and put them up later. 

Super exciiiiited


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 3, 2012)

_ shows us the tasty spaltedness_


----------



## GTailly (Aug 3, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> FUCK YEAH
> 
> IT IS HERE.
> 
> ...



Suweet!
This was really fast!


----------



## Ayo7e (Aug 4, 2012)

^PICS!!!


----------



## GTailly (Aug 4, 2012)

^ +1


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 4, 2012)

I will put some pics up tonight or tomorrow. 

The guitar is going back to Marty soon anyway, so don't expect a review for 4 weeks+


----------



## GTailly (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Is there a problem with it??


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 4, 2012)

No comment. 

All I will say is Marty needs to do some work on it.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 4, 2012)

This is scaring the shit out of me.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 4, 2012)

Relax, it's not a big deal.

Your guitar will be fine


----------



## GTailly (Aug 4, 2012)

Ignore my latest post.
I hope everything will be fine with yours man.


----------



## Pushingink (Aug 4, 2012)

Very sorry for you, hope it all works out well. Certainly doesn't instill confidence in me though. Heres hoping everything works out for everyone


----------



## mphsc (Aug 7, 2012)

so maybe a hint as to why you had to send it back, was there a Spalt issue?


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea man, you can't leave us hanging, thats torture for us with Siggery builds


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah that sucks! This thing was looking KILLER! That spalt fingerboard is insane! Hope it's nothing major.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 9, 2012)

It is nothing to do with the spalt.


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 9, 2012)

Well that narrows it down...


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 9, 2012)

Like I said earlier, I won't say what the problem is. Hopefully it will be resolved when Marty takes it back.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 9, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> you took the best thing about natural finished guitar bodies and applied it to the neck. I'd compare it to dipping solid chocolate into chocolate mousse, having a lucid dream within a dream, recieving fellatio while having sex, producing energy while burning no fuel. you sir are a genius.



 sigged. 

Also I hope your guitar is alright but those pictures looked killer.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 18, 2012)

shit photo, but my phones camera is next to useless.

Thats my BM and the Siggery


----------



## ikarus (Sep 18, 2012)

amazing looking axes!


----------



## GTailly (Sep 18, 2012)

So any plans on keeping the Siggery after all?

Would love to see the comparison video you had planned first. 

The Siggery looks great by the way!


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 18, 2012)

It depends what the Siggery is like when I get it back, and when I get it back. 

Just have to wait and see how it plays.


----------



## GTailly (Sep 18, 2012)

Alright, understandable.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 18, 2012)

What kind of a fretboard is that?


----------



## elq (Sep 18, 2012)

RobZero said:


> spalted maple fretboard??





Maniacal said:


> Yes



^ 



JaeSwift said:


> What kind of a fretboard is that?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 18, 2012)

WOW! +10k for he BM! Siggery is simply beautiful! Great wood choice! Love the spalted maple.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Marty lately?

Slightly concerned that I am not going to get my guitar or money back.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 21, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Has anyone heard from Marty lately?
> 
> Slightly concerned that I am not going to get my guitar or money back.



Spoke to him yesterday and I handed the standard initial payment for my build today.He was kind as always.I am waiting for a deposit receipt


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 21, 2012)

Via email?


----------



## Ayo7e (Sep 21, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Has anyone heard from Marty lately?
> 
> Slightly concerned that I am not going to get my guitar or money back.




11 days since the last time he emailed me. I'm sure that you will get your guitar back. 


After reading some BRJ horror lately (Holloway's thread for example), I'm feeling lucky even when I still don't know how my guitar looks.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 21, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Via email?



Yes.


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 21, 2012)

Ayo7e said:


> 11 days since the last time he emailed me. I'm sure that you will get your guitar back.
> 
> 
> After reading some BRJ horror lately (Holloway's thread for example), I'm feeling lucky even when I still don't know how my guitar looks.


 

Haha dude, you have no idea how happy I am to be out of that mess and on board with Marty, even if I have no pics!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 21, 2012)

Got an email earlier, says we're still on target for late Oct, early Nov.!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 25, 2013)

how's the guitar? still happy, no problems with it?
i'm thinking of getting a Siggery for myself


----------

